# pandamonium tutorial!!



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's my tutorial for one of the FOTDs I've done using the Pandamonium quad. 
FOTD- http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69745

and my brow tut- http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69963

here's the stuff I used.. (not pictured: goldenair s/s/p, summerfruit c/l)






brows filled, face powdered and concealed..





apply baselight paint on lid





swipe 213 brush with cloudbound e/s





apply to lid, does not need to be perfect!





dab 224 brush into up at dawn e/s





apply to crease using windshield wiper/circular motions





using the 224 again, grab some violet trance e/s





apply to crease





closed--->open





get some more violet trance e/s, this time using the 219 brush





make this ugly, harsh V-looking shape. lol. don't go across the whole crease!








blend with the 224





open ---> closed





grab some pandamonium e/s with the 219





define the V shape





closed ---> open





both eyes..





draw a line directly under your brows using the goldenair s/s/p





get some ricepaper e/s with the 217 brush





apply... back and forth..





closed ---> open!





almost done!! grab a lil bit of up at dawn e/s with the 224 again!





lightly layer on top of ricepaper e/s









dip the 211 brush into your f/l





first, I line the outter half of my eye, then the inner





both eyes





light mascara!!





my favorite lashes! I have to trim them a bit on the out side though!





closed ---> open, and on the bottom: natural vs. false lashes!





apply dark msf with the 187, to contour





blend in cheekhue with your fingers, then dust pink swoon over





then dust pearl blossom beauty powder to highlight





*sorry I forgot to take pics of my lips, but I just lined them with summerfruit c/l, used pink cabana l/s and had slicked pink l/g on top!

done!





then of course I took pics of myself in my car. I'm wondering WHY my cheeks look so pink! they really werent though I promise!!









*THE END!*


----------



## lipshock (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay, could you really stop being so pretty and being so damned good at makeup!  I really love the way you apply your makeup!  I have to ask: what are the specific names of the products you use on your face, for like your foundation and concealour?  I noticed the powder is by Dior.  Your skin always looks so good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, this is an awesome look and I am going to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you! This was a very informative and cute tutorial!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

thank you! this tut took forever to finish!!!

lipshock: yes, I use Dior powder, I forgot exactly which one.. My concealor is also Dior, the hydrating one I believe.. But I'll soon be on the hunt for a new one because I'm running out, and I just discovered that they discontinued my color! those asses!!! UGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed and wonderful tutorial! You are so beautiful


----------



## breathless (Apr 20, 2007)

awesome tut! its very informative. i never thought of using a crease color ontop of another crease color!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks so much.  I love this tut.


----------



## mistella (Apr 20, 2007)

So pretty!! I love those lashes


----------



## Peaches (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks so much! I love how you leave that lighter colour on the lid, right above the lashline. Seems to give it more dimension. I love it! And youre so beautiful!

<3


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice...I love your nails..


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 20, 2007)

luv ur tutorials!
theyre always so perfecttt!!!!!!!


----------



## kissmekate (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm goin out and getting everything you used! Real talk thought, I loveee this look and the tut was great? Question though.. when did you/if you did use Da Da Delight Paint?


----------



## Jayne (Apr 20, 2007)

wow, the result is gorgeous !!! 
thanks


----------



## magi (Apr 20, 2007)

I am in love with the quad now. I hope it will arrive soon here... The tutorial is wonderful. I love the look and you have great skills. Great blending :-D


----------



## Lissa (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you for this, you've totally made my day! I will definitely try this...although we don't have Balloonacy here yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look so gorgeous!


----------



## user79 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 20, 2007)

Wonderful tut! It really makes me wish I had this pallette (the whole color story never came to Austria).


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissmekate* 

 
_I'm goin out and getting everything you used! Real talk thought, I loveee this look and the tut was great? Question though.. when did you/if you did use Da Da Delight Paint?_

 
I used it here in the first pic:


----------



## rosquared (Apr 20, 2007)

i was gonna ask that too!  i also didn't see margin, and i swear i was paying attention.  lol.  

and you look gorgeous by the way.  thanks so much for sharing.. your tuts always make me want to go home and play with makeup!!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks sooo much for sharing this awesome tutorial!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosquared* 

 
_i was gonna ask that too!  i also didn't see margin, and i swear i was paying attention.  lol.  

and you look gorgeous by the way.  thanks so much for sharing.. your tuts always make me want to go home and play with makeup!!_

 
hahaha I have no idea why I labled margin up there. lol!! I guess I wasn't paying attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but yea, I didn't use margin, sorry guys!!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 20, 2007)

ur so pretty! stop being so! haha anyways nice  job as ALWAYS


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 20, 2007)

gorgeous , thanks for posting


----------



## bhaerynden (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice makeup ! Thx for the tut


----------



## Simi (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh My God, You've done tutorial for the look. yahoooooo . 
Great tutorial with each single step. Thank you so much:loveya: .


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

you're welcome! I think theres too many pics though. lol!


----------



## Ciara (Apr 20, 2007)

Ohhh...I have pandamonium too cant wait to try it out.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay, so we always see you with makeup on.....now, you mean to tell me you are STILL that beautiful without makeup on???!!!!  Not fair at all!  Thanks for doing this.  Great tut.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

are you kidding me!! hahahaha... in the first pic of me, im wearing my face MU. without it, I look dead! lol!!


----------



## Simi (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_you're welcome! I think theres too many pics though. lol!_

 
I liked very much they way you described everything specially open and close eyes. It's very helpful for me to get the look because with those pictures excatlly i will know, what i am doing. 

I didn't know anything about makeup but from that website I've learnt a lot. Everyone is very helpful. I appreciate. Still i need practice. Today i learnt some new tricks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

Thanks a lot for the best tutorial. It's very helpful for beginner like me.........


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 20, 2007)

This is sooo pretty!!  I love how it all turned out!  Thanks so much!


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for this tut!
I love it! u rock this quad!


----------



## mkupsusie (Apr 21, 2007)

Gorgeous. You are so talented!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 21, 2007)

i cant wait to get this quad!!!
this will help me loads...gracias chica
xxxx


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 21, 2007)

Your make-up looks gorgeous, and the tutorial really helped. Thanks!


----------



## swtginbug (Apr 22, 2007)

awesome tut. now i have to get the quad!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2007)

Gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pichima (Apr 22, 2007)

thanx a lot!!!
those colours really suit you!


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

thank you for this!!! it looks great!


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 22, 2007)

damn girl u da bomb lol..i always love the "grrr" face lol


----------



## User67 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think this is my favorite tutorial by you yet! I can't wait to try this on myself!


----------



## shebella (Apr 24, 2007)

Lovely nails! And pretty makeup


----------



## sewprecocious (Apr 24, 2007)

love it love it love it!!

those purples look so good on you!

and totally off topic, but nice nails!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 25, 2007)

You look beautiful as always!!


----------



## glued2mac (Apr 25, 2007)

thank u bunches for doing this tut! I wanna try that now!


----------



## Tia (Apr 26, 2007)

Gorgeous. Thanks for this =]


----------



## wafflebees (Apr 26, 2007)

wow your makeup looks really good in natural light


----------



## lethaldesign (Apr 26, 2007)

best pandamonium look i'm seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loves it! will be trying this soon!


----------



## mnf4ever (Apr 26, 2007)

wow! simply gorgeous! I am a newbie to makeup and your tutorial totally helped me out! thank you so much!


----------



## macsuperfreak (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks. This has inspired me.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Apr 27, 2007)

omg your makeup is so nice! definitely going to try this, and hopefully it will look nice on my no lid asian eyes. =D


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 29, 2007)

MAC needs to send you a discount card b/c I saw this on Friday night and it made me pick up this quad -- LOL!!  I so was not gonna buy this quad until I saw your TUT!!


----------



## User34 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks so much for doing this! =)


----------



## missmacqtr (Apr 29, 2007)

Great! love it so much!

what brand is that lashes?

Thnk you!


----------



## suzy_ (May 6, 2007)

this is really really pretty!!! ill have to try to use my quad like that! 

i had a question, do u happen to have a better picture of your nails like that? i LOVE them. lol


----------



## mzreyes (May 6, 2007)

nope sorry! I'd  take another pic for you but I just got a fill and changed them completely. lol!!


----------



## suzy_ (May 6, 2007)

awwwww dang it!! well cute choice!! i need to get my nails did but ive run out of ideas lol


----------



## stefania905 (May 7, 2007)

i always wonder how to do this kinda look

i use browns but THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE INSTRUCTION!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting.. I'll be giving it a try!


----------



## glam8babe (May 26, 2007)

loves it!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 28, 2007)

i LOVE this look.  thank you SO much for the tutorial.  i bought the pandamonium quad and only used it once.  believe me - it didn't even come close to this.  i will definetley try it your way!!


----------



## chnkyeyes (May 29, 2007)

I love this tutorial but the up at dawn color doesn't show up on my eyes as nice as it does in your tutorial.


----------



## Mien (May 30, 2007)

Thanks, this is a lovely look, Your nails are amazing!!


----------



## rosquared (May 30, 2007)

i used this tutorial for my fotd that i posted yesterday i just wanted to let you know that i credited you for it in that post!


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

I wasen't sure if I wanted to get the quad, but after your tutorial, I can't wait to get it on my hands! It looks great !!


----------



## Feytr (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for doing this pandamonium tut!  It's been lying in my case for a while.


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

you look hot hot hot!!


----------



## Fati (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanx>> i loved the tut. you look awesome!

Fati


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2007)

lovely tutorial!
i fell in love with the quad after looking at your tutorial and i feel soo lucky i found it on ebay and i got mine today!!
thank you!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 6, 2007)

Ooooh!!  You're gorgeous! I love this look. I just got the Pandemonium quad. I am going to try this out. Thank you so much!


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 6, 2007)

What a great tutorial!  I can't wait to try it!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 6, 2007)

omg so beautiful.. wow i love it <3


----------



## Mo6ius (Nov 7, 2007)

This tut is so pretty. Thank you.


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

omg im soo jsut gona try this and get it really wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amazing


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Nov 11, 2007)

What a great tip. Using a pencil to highlight and than blending with a similar color. Wow! Really pops. 

I'm not shady, but I may have kept that one a secret. Such a good idea!

Thanks doll.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 26, 2007)

you made that seem tooo easy!!! everytime i try to do a smokey eye.. looks like i got punched in the eye! hehe.. but good job!


----------



## black_crx (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey, a few days ago I bought here on specktra the Pandamonium Eyes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't hardly wait untill it arrives.. the look you created with it is fantastic!! :goodjob:

*Can you please show me a better pic of your nails? *I really like the pattern! HOOOT!!


----------



## tinadudum (Dec 6, 2007)

what a look!  you look amazing, and your technique is flawless...


----------



## fingie (Dec 8, 2007)

Great tutorial! Thank you!


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 8, 2007)

awesome!
you have amazing eyebrows too.


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 9, 2007)

I love this tut!! I tried to copy this, and it was awesome! Thanks so much!!


----------

